# Getting Rid Of Cat Urine From Basement



## Kootenay (Jul 20, 2007)

We recently moved into a very unmaintained house that the old owners obviously let their cats go potty on the basement floor---(not a big deal if it's solid cement)--this is not. It actually is a hole 6 feet long, and about 2 and a half feet across---(I swear there is a body buried there). We dug pee and cat poop soaked rocks/gravel----was no cement there, and now we are down to cat pee soaked dirt. My burning question is, how many feet do I have to dig to get that reek out?--I know i'll have to refill/re-concrete,,etc. It sure REEKS though.




: --(would maybe cat litter with the odor crystals work poured on there for now until we get some clean fill and concrete?).

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Roxy's Run (Jul 20, 2007)

I will start off by saying that I have no idea if this works or not.

The other day I was standing in a local convenience store and a lady in front of me was purchasing a small bag of BBQ charcoal briquettes for $7.95 :new_shocked: . I couldn't believe the price and made a comment to her about it. Well, she said that she would pay whatever it took to get rid of the cat urine in her house. Of course, I was puzzled. Along with the other customers standing there listening. She said that it is an old trick of her father's. Supposedly, you take a paper towel, lay it over the cat urine and place the charcoal there and let it sit. The charcoal will absorb the urine and smell. She swore that it works.

I have never heard of this nor have I tried it. But then I got to thinking about it on my way home. Vets use charcoal to absorb toxins in the digestive tract so why wouldn't it work on cat/dog urine? Hey, it's worth a shot.

Linda :saludando:

Roxy's Run Miniatures


----------



## chandab (Jul 20, 2007)

Whatever you do, don't use ammonia.

You might check at a pet supply for those enzyme pet odor cleaner products.

I'm all for trying the charcoal trick, if you do let us know if it works.


----------



## Kootenay (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm going to try that charcoal trick----if not that kind, then the bulk kind from an aquarium store--(not too pricey). I still have to dig out the 'contamo-dirt', as I so affectionately call that rotten stuff



: . Thank you for the tip---never thought of it :aktion033: .

***(OHHHH!!!!----did I mention that i don't even own a cat???----(thanks last tenants--YUCK!)***


----------



## runamuk (Jul 20, 2007)

Since it is dirt in a basement why not just use LIME or sweet pdz like you would for horse stalls?

I am about to lime my back room as I have a cat who has been very naughty   ...I have not heard the charcoal trick and seeing as I often have that around I may give it a try.

Lately I am so NOT liking my 2 kitties



:



:


----------



## Kootenay (Jul 20, 2007)

Here's a couple of pics of 'the spot'. The dirt is damp, but not truly wet in the sense that you can feel moisture--(get what I mean??), with cat urine--(it STINKS). It does look like a grave though --(eeek!)



: .











(edited for computer stupidity  )


----------



## zoey829 (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow.Please let us knwo about the charcoal.

I just bought stuff from Oreck. I thought it said 9.95 but it was 19.95 :new_shocked: But it does work. I guess it was worth it.

Good lick


----------



## Gini (Jul 21, 2007)

Charcoal does work!! My kids pulled a plug on a freezer that was full of meat. By the time we found it

the smell was horrendous!! Asked the butcher and he recommended charcoal. Got 3 bags and opened

them one on each shelf. Within 2 weeks no more smell!!!! Used the same freezer no smell for another 5 years.

Good luck!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 21, 2007)

:saludando: I VOTE for Lime too



:


----------



## runamuk (Jul 21, 2007)

After seeing the picture I vote for just getting rid of the house...LOL...that really does look like a body was buried there :new_shocked: :new_shocked:

I am sure it is something less sinister like a pipe broke or something but geesh that hole would have me quite edgy.........

I'd lime it...lime is cheap and quite effective on urine/ammonia. Then I'd be getting a couple bags of quickkrete to fill in the scary looking hole



:


----------



## susanne (Jul 22, 2007)

Didn't they used to use quick lime to make bodies decompose more quickly?

You could rid of the smell AND the body

Sorry...


----------

